# Sookie is a Champion!!!



## Fond of Poodles (Feb 1, 2011)

Congratulations on showing her yourself, she looks absolutely stunning! Love seeing all the pictures! I know the first judge and he knows poodles, nice win, ! Her grooming is fantastic, love the bubble and spray up! I can't wait until the circuit starts here, lol! You look like you've been doing it forever from the pictures!!!

Sounds like you are having fun with poodles! Would love to hear how the herding goes!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Wow, she is gorgeous and yes, the two of you do "click" -- it comes thru. Congratulations!


----------



## Rayah-QualitySPs (Aug 31, 2010)

Congratulations. Showing her and groomer her yourself is very, very impressive. Wonderful job!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Fantastic job! She looked STUNNING! I love photos 6 and 7. CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Congrats and what a beauty!!!


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

Congratulations!!!!! very pretty !!...both of you


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

She looks terrific! Congratulations.  It is even more special that you were able to groom and do it yourself. Who knows, pretty soon people will be asking you to show their dogs.


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

OMG--you did EVERYTHING YOURSELF??? That IS amazing. You both deserve your wins, and I hope you can both take some time to bask in the limelight. And, then, some relaxing downtime and cuddles.


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks everyone. It feels like the pressure is off so now all the grooming is more fun. I knew I would get to this point someday. Glad it's finally here. I would get stressed about not doing something right and looking stupid. Glad I can have my confidence back.  I'm taking Sookie to rally class tonight. She is going to be my obedience superstar. I think she could pass novice right now. If I can keep up o her speed. She finds other things to do if I don't get to the next command immediately! Phoenix is so slow (willing and loving it) that I've got time to think etc. not with Sook! I'm excited for the things I can do with her. I won't show her again until summer. Will try to hit some rally events before then. Yay!


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

WOW so happy for you. What an accomplishment! What a special girl too. Cant imagine any better way to get a championship than by your own doing with a dog that adores you and the process. congrats!


----------

